# Dean Martin raised Andalusians!



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful horses. You could see his appreciation of them. 

I'm supposed to go work after that? Now I just want to go ride.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, nice video. I read on Wikipedia that he passed away in his Beverly Hills home on Christmas Day in 1995 of acute respiratory failure. Nothing was mentioned about him being a horseman.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, what gorgeous horses! I never knew that Dean Martin raised Andalusions either - I'm a big fan of his movies, though. He seems to have been a great rider and trainer!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

His birth home was the Steubenville, Ohio area. I was born/raised four or so hours NE of Steubenville. We always got a chuckle every time he got played up as a womanizer because, back in his time and earlier, Steubenville was quietly known as a huge red light district, lollollol

I don't ever remember Dean Martin saying he was born on farm, or that he spent time on a farm--- just that he was from Steubenville.

He had a natural birth given talent for handling and riding those horses ---- he inherited that from someone

I have always liked Dean Martin --- my mom had a big movie star crush on him and Robert Mitchum, lollol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Love Dean. Cannonball Run is an underrated movie. Him and Sammy riding around was spectacular.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Some others off the top of my head are Patrick Swazy, Wayne Newton, and Robert Duvall and daughter who have a big horse farm in Va. Morgan Freeman had mules.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

walkinthewalk said:


> His birth home was the Steubenville, Ohio area. I was born/raised four or so hours NE of Steubenville. We always got a chuckle every time he got played up as a womanizer because, back in his time and earlier, Steubenville was quietly known as a huge red light district, lollollol
> 
> I don't ever remember Dean Martin saying he was born on farm, or that he spent time on a farm--- just that he was from Steubenville.
> 
> ...


Clark Gable was born in Cadiz, Oh. His home was restored and now is a little museum (a half hour from me.) William Boyd (Hop a long Cassidy) was born in Henrysburg, Oh and the little house is still lived in. ( 10 minutes from me) He grew up in Cambridge, Oh.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Clark Gable was born in Cadiz, Oh. His home was restored and now is a little museum (a half hour from me.) William Boyd (Hop a long Cassidy) was born in Henrysburg, Oh and the little house is still lived in. ( 10 minutes from me) He grew up in Cambridge, Oh.


^^^I do not know how I was born in NE Ohio (Geauga County) and got to 71 without knowing any of this:smile: 

What a neat piece of history trivia!

Leonard Slye (Roy Rogers) was born in Cincinnati, Ohio.


Ohio produced some great talent of that Era


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Some others off the top of my head are Patrick Swazy, Wayne Newton, and Robert Duvall and daughter who have a big horse farm in Va. Morgan Freeman had mules.


I recently read that Bruce Springsteen's daughter is big into horse --- so big she has won one million dollars competing, lol. It's why he bought a farm in New Jersey.

https://www.businessinsider.com/jessica-springsteen-equestrian-life-2018-2


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, those horses are gorgeous! I never understood why we don't breed them much over here in the USA.


----------

